# هل كان المسيح يدخل الحمام



## red333 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

*مجرد سؤال تبادر الى ذهنى اثناء قرائتى عن  المسيحيه  

وان كان يفعل فهل كان يختلى بنفسه
وان كان يختلى بنفسه فهل كان مجبرا على اخفاء شىء كان يستطيع منعه

ارجو فقط شرح مبسط*


----------



## أَمَة (27 سبتمبر 2014)

ما هو المقصود بسؤالك.
ممكن توضح لكي نرد أو نحذف .


----------



## My Rock (27 سبتمبر 2014)

جسد المسيح كان كأي جسد يحتاج للأكل والراحة واي حاجة جسدية اخرى كالتخلص من المخلفات في جهاز الهضم.

قبل ان تأخذ الكلام عن غير موضعه.. ما الذي تريد ان تصل اليه بهذا السؤال وبهذا الفكر؟


----------



## red333 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> ما هو المقصود بسؤالك.
> ممكن توضح لكي نرد أو نحذف .


*المقصود وضحته فى سؤالى يا استاذتى

وهو انه خلال قرائتى عن المسيحيه  عرفت ان المسيح يعتبر هو اله
وانه تجسد فى صوره بشريه
ومن مظاهر البشريه دخول الحمام 
ويجب الاختلاء لانه شىء مقزز للبشر
فلماذا وهو اله لم يمنع ذلك  ان كان يفعل
وارجو ان تكونى هادئه معى وشكرا

*


----------



## تيمو (27 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *المقصود وضحته فى سؤالى يا استاذتى
> 
> وهو انه خلال قرائتى عن المسيحيه  عرفت ان المسيح يعتبر هو اله
> وانه تجسد فى صوره بشريه
> ...



شلونك يا خال 

تنقصك المعرفة العلميةن فلو كان هذا الشيء مقزز لما أوجده الله في جسمنا لحماية أجسامنا، فعملية الهضم منذ لحظة دخول الطعام حتى التخلص من الفضلات عملية هامة يا صديقي. فكل خليقة الله صالحة وليست مقززة.


----------



## red333 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

My Rock قال:


> جسد المسيح كان كأي جسد يحتاج للأكل والراحة واي حاجة جسدية اخرى كالتخلص من المخلفات في جهاز الهضم.
> 
> قبل ان تأخذ الكلام عن غير موضعه.. ما الذي تريد ان تصل اليه بهذا السؤال وبهذا الفكر؟


*نعم  استاذى ولكن هذه الحاجه تحتاج الاختلاء بالنفس والبعد عن البشر
فى نفس الوقت هو تجسد للبشر
فكيف يخفى احد مظاهر تجسده وكان يستطيع منعها
هذا فقط ما يربكنى*


----------



## red333 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> شلونك يا خال
> 
> تنقصك المعرفة العلميةن فلو كان هذا الشيء مقزز لما أوجده الله في جسمنا لحماية أجسامنا، فعملية الهضم منذ لحظة دخول الطعام حتى التخلص من الفضلات عملية هامة يا صديقي. فكل خليقة الله صالحة وليست مقززة.


صديقى العزيز مىتو
الا تراها مقززه يا صديقى !!!!
فلماذا يخفيها البشر


----------



## أَمَة (27 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *المقصود وضحته فى سؤالى يا استاذتى*
> 
> *وهو انه خلال قرائتى عن المسيحيه عرفت ان المسيح يعتبر هو اله*
> *وانه تجسد فى صوره بشريه*
> ...


 
المقزز للبشر هي الأفعال القتل والسبي والزنى والكذب والسرقة والاغتيال المعنوي والتعدي على الآخر وعلى ممتلكاته والحسد والفتنة والكراهية والشهادة  بالزور والخ الخ الخ .... ممكن اكتب صفحات عن ما هو مقزز.

أما الإختلاء في الحمام فهو من ضروريات الجسد. ولولاها يموت الإنسان متسمما.

هذه من متطلبات الجسد التي لا عيب فيها ولا تقزز. والمسيح أخذ جسدأ مثل جسدنا، فلو منع نفسه عنها لكان تجسده باطلا.


----------



## أَمَة (27 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *نعم استاذى ولكن هذه الحاجه تحتاج الاختلاء بالنفس والبعد عن البشر*
> *فى نفس الوقت هو تجسد للبشر*
> *فكيف يخفى احد مظاهر تجسده وكان يستطيع منعها*
> *هذا فقط ما يربكنى*


 
ما هو هذا ال "احد مظاهر تجسده" الذي يخفيه والذي يربكك؟


----------



## red333 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> المقزز للبشر هي الأفعال القتل والسبي والزنى والكذب والسرقة والاغتيال المعنوي والتعدي على الآخر وعلى ممتلكاته والحسد والفتنة والكراهية والشهادة  بالزور والخ الخ الخ .... ممكن اكتب صفحات عن ما هو مقزز.
> 
> أما الإختلاء في الحمام فهو من ضروريات الجسد. ولولاها يموت الإنسان متسمما.
> 
> هذه من متطلبات الجسد التي لا عيب فيها ولا تقزز. والمسيح أخذ جسدأ مثل جسدنا، فلو منع نفسه عنها لكان تجسده باطلا.


*اتفق معك استاذتى
ولكن هل يصعب على اله ان يحمى نفسه من ان تقتله بعض الفضلات
وهو من كان يحى الموتى
الا يبدو هذا مربكا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]مَنْ يَقْبَلُكُمْ يَقْبَلُنِي وَمَنْ يَقْبَلُنِي يَقْبَلُ الَّذِي *​*[FONT=&quot]أَرْسَلَنِي*​*[FONT=&quot]. (متى 10 : 40 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِنَ ٱلْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلاَّ إِنَّهُمْ لَيَأْكُلُونَ ٱلطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشُونَ فِي ٱلأَسْوَاقِ ( الفرقان 20 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
تنفعك الأجابة دى ؟!
:t33::t33::t33:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## red333 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مَنْ يَقْبَلُكُمْ يَقْبَلُنِي وَمَنْ يَقْبَلُنِي يَقْبَلُ الَّذِي *​*[FONT=&quot]أَرْسَلَنِي*​*[FONT=&quot]. (متى 10 : 40 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِنَ ٱلْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلاَّ إِنَّهُمْ لَيَأْكُلُونَ ٱلطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشُونَ فِي ٱلأَسْوَاقِ ( الفرقان 20 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> تنفعك الأجابة دى ؟!
> :t33::t33::t33:
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


*مش فاهم يا عوبد
يلريت توضحلى*


----------



## تيمو (27 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> صديقى العزيز مىتو
> الا تراها مقززه يا صديقى !!!!
> فلماذا يخفيها البشر



لا، لا أراها مقززة، بل بالعكس عملية مفيدة.

الإخفاء لأنها فضلات يا صديقي، ولا يعني الإخفاء أن الأمر مقزز.

المسيح أخذ جسد كامل، فلو أراد أن يستثني أموراً معينة، هذا يعني أنه نفسه غير مقتنع بخليقته وبما صنعته يداه، صح؟


----------



## أَمَة (27 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *اتفق معك استاذتى*
> *ولكن هل يصعب على اله ان يحمى نفسه من ان تقتله بعض الفضلات*
> *وهو من كان يحى الموتى*
> *الا يبدو هذا مربكا*


 
لم أقل أن السيد المسيح كان يدخل الحمام ليحمي نفسه من الفضلات.

بل قلت أن هذه متطلبات الجسد. ولو أن السيد المسيح كان غير ذلك *يكون تجسده باطلا*....


----------



## red333 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> لا، لا أراها مقززة، بل بالعكس عملية مفيدة.
> 
> الإخفاء لأنها فضلات يا صديقي، ولا يعني الإخفاء أن الأمر مقزز.
> 
> المسيح أخذ جسد كامل، فلو أراد أن يستثني أموراً معينة، هذا يعني أنه نفسه غير مقتنع بخليقته وبما صنعته يداه، صح؟



*صديقى مىتو
مفيده عكسها ضاره
مقززه عكسها جذابه

لا علاقة هذا بذاك*


----------



## red333 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> لم أقل أن السيد المسيح كان يدخل الحمام ليحمي نفسه من الفضلات.
> 
> بل قلت أن هذه متطلبات الجسد. ولو أن السيد المسيح كان غير ذلك *يكون تجسده باطلا*....



اعتقد انك قلتى هذا

أما الإختلاء في الحمام فهو من ضروريات الجسد. ولولاها يموت الإنسان متسمما.

وهل التجسد الكامل يتطلب عدم منع شىء يفعله دون ان يراه احد
هذا يزيدنى ارباك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 سبتمبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> ما هو هذا ال "احد مظاهر تجسده" الذي يخفيه والذي يربكك؟



سؤال الاخ امي الغالية هو: ليه المسيح كان محتاج التواليت زي البشر و ليه ما منعهوش لما جيه اتجسد ...

ردي هيتحذف بس اجري علي الله

الاخراج هو بسبب وجود الجهاز البولي المكون من كليتين و غيره و الامعاء الغليظة و الدقيقه و غيره من اعضاء الجسم...صح؟ تحب ان المسيح جل شأنه ما يكونش عنده الاعضاء دي؟ و هيعيش ازاي؟

المسيح جاء بجسم بشري كاااااااااااااااامل ناسوت كاااااااامل مفهوش عيب ولا الا اصبح مريض و معيوب و مشوه و مش هيحذف حاجه لانه هوا اصلا الي خلقك كدا من الاصل.....الاخراج كما قال الاخ ميتو يحمي الجسم من التسمم لذلك خلقه الله ..مين خلق اجهزتك دي و خلق ان جسمك فيه الحته دي..الله نفسه


بس كدا

لان المسيح لما جاء جاء في جسد بشري كامل صحيح مكمل و لم يتقزز اطلاقا لان هذه مشيئه الاب السماوي لخلاص بني ادم....

انتا لما بتيجي تختار ذبيحة تدبحها بتختار سليمه ولا مشوهه ...سليمه...بلا عيب و المسيح هو حمل الله الذي بلا عيب كذبيحة كفارية  ....و كان لازم يبقي 100% كامل بلا اي اختلاف عن البشر و علي فكره لما بطرس قال للمسيح حاشاك يا رب ان يكون لك هذا اي ان يصلب قال له ابعد عني يا شيطان فانت تهتم بما للناس اكثر من الله..دا رد المسيح عليك عموما

لو لم يكن لديه تلك الاجهزه لشكك فيه الكثيرون و لقالوا عنه مريض او مشوه او بعيب...صح ولا غلط؟ و الا حسبوه خيالا او روحا....و لكنه اتخد جسدا بشريا كاملا و لم يأنف من بشريتنا لانه يحبنا و لان الماده خير...التفكير ان الماده شر هو تفكير غنوصي ينافي حتي الاسلام صدقني....الاهوت لا يأكل ولا يشرب ولا يتنفس و لكنه تدرع بناسوت كامل بلا اي نقص و ببشرية كامله بدون حذف اي منها...شابه بني ادم كي يصير فداء كاملا صحيحا لبني ادم

قيل في رسالة العبرانيين:


> 14. فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضاً كَذَلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ،
> 15. وَيُعْتِقَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَوْفاً مِنَ الْمَوْتِ كَانُوا جَمِيعاً كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.
> 16. لأَنَّهُ حَقّاً لَيْسَ يُمْسِكُ الْمَلاَئِكَةَ، بَلْ يُمْسِكُ نَسْلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ.
> 17. مِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُشْبِهَ إِخْوَتَهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ رَحِيماً، وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ أَمِيناً فِي مَا لِلَّهِ حَتَّى يُكَفِّرَ خَطَايَا الشَّعْبِ.
> 18. لأَنَّهُ فِي مَا هُوَ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ مُجَرَّباً يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُعِينَ الْمُجَرَّبِينَ.



اتمني ردي يكون موجود و تقراه لان محدش بيحب ردودي هنا....و صدقني ربنا له حاجات انتا كبشر مش هتقدر تفهمها بسهوله و مش هلوم علي اي حد لو استغرب منها بس يوجد فرق بين الاستكبار و الاندهاش...

صلواتي لاجلك يا باحثا عن النور

سلام الرب لك


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 سبتمبر 2014)

*أُستاذ "أحمر333" المُرتبك، لماذا تفكيركم عاجز أن يتخطى عتبة الحمام؟ فكرة التجسد فكرة عميقة جدا تلزم التبحُّر فيها (حتى لو لم تقبلها) وأنتم تُكبّلونها بسلاسل عتباتكم الفكرية المذكورة سابقا.

الله تجسد
مشى
تكلّم
نظر
جلس
نام
عرِق
بكى
تعب
أكل
كتب
صلّى
تألّم
صُلِب
صار إنسانا كاملا مثله مثلك
دون خطيئة

الذهاب للحمام بقى، خطيئة؟

سؤالك: هل إختلى المسيح لأنه لم يستطع إلغاء الذي أخفاه؟
يليه سؤال يفوقه سماجة: هل لبس المسيح الثياب لأنه لم يستطع إلغاء الذي أخفاه؟*


----------



## grges monir (27 سبتمبر 2014)

اول مرة اشوف من ريد سؤال لامعنى لة بهذة الطريقة


----------



## الرب نوري99 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

السيد المسيح بحياته على الارض كان بمرحلة اخلاء الذات يعني ما كان يستخدم لاهوته لامور مثل ان يمنع عنه الالم او يمنع عنه الجوع .. الخ

هو اراد ان يعيش حياة الانسان مثلنا تماماً ..شابهنا بكل شيء ما عدا الخطيئة ..
وطبعاً انت تقول هو اله .. هو بالفعل اله لكن اللاهوت لا يتأثر بهذه الامور ، هذه الامور فقط تخص جسد المسيح المتحد بلاهوته لكن اللاهوت طبيعته لا تتأثر بالمادة بل يؤثر ، مثل شعاع الشمس بس يخترق مستنقع لا يتأثر الشعاع ولا يتسخ بل يطهّر ..
هكذا اللاهوت لا تؤثر فيه اي شيء من خصائص الجسد


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكلة الإنسان انه بيحتقر الجسد ولا يقدره التقدير اللائق، لأن كيف لقوة نقية تٌُنشئ وتخلق ما هو مُعيب لكي يحتقره أحد، فهل الله يحتقر ما خلقه !!!، وهل الإنسان يحتقر الجسد الذي خلقه الله البار القدوس وحده، أليس الموضوع نوع من أنواع الإسقاط لكي يهرب الإنسان من ان يعرف الله المحبة !!! 
فالمشكلة اننا ننظر للجسد باحتقار بسبب أننا به نُخطئ، لأن الجسد خلقه الله في حالة براءه، والجسد أداة النفس، فنحن الذين أخطأنا بأجسادنا واحتقرناها بعد ذلك ونظرنا لكل شيء طبيعي كأنه مخالف وكأنه دنس، مع أننا أحنا اللي دنسنا الجسد اللي خلقه الله، فهل العيب في الجسد والا في قلوبنا الشريرة وافكارنا الغير نقية !!!! 

فكر أخي الحبيب، هل الله الكامل والكلي النقاوة والبرّ والقداسة، يخلق شيء دنس أو مُعيب، والا اللي بيستخدم ما وهبه الله هو اللي شوه العطية اللي أخدها منه، مثل ولد أخذ من أبيه ملابس جديدة بهية، ثم باستهتار يلعب ويتقلب بها في وسط قذورات محملة بالجراثيم وكل الملوثات بالرغم من تحذير أبيه المحب لهُ، فتلوثت ملابسة وأصبح شكلها بالي والابن نفسه - بسبب طيشه - أصابه المرض... 
فهل ما أُعطى له في الأصل كان ملوث وفيه أمراض وملوثات، أم أنه هو الذي لوثه !!! 
فهل إذاً العيب في الملابس والا في الابن نفسه اللي لوثها باستهتاره !!!​


----------



## red333 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

*الاخوه جوسبل وايمن*
*شكرا لكم للشرح الدقيق وقد فهمت منه الكثير*
*اذن المسيح بشرى تماما من حيث الماده والتكوين*
*وانه من حيث الافعال والسلوك  مختلف عن البشر لان افعاله افهال الوهيه مثل احياء الموتى وغيره وهى اشياء لا يفعلها البشر*

*ولكنى لا اسال عن الماده والتكوين انا اسال عن السلوك والافعال*
*فسلوك البشر عند قضاء الحاجه هو الاختلاء بدافع الخجل من فعل مقزز*
*فكيف يكون سلوك اله هو الخجل والاختلاء من فعل مقزز*

*هذا هو سؤالى -- وشكرا لكم*


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 سبتمبر 2014)

*بصراحه السؤال ده ..؟.و شايفه ان الاجابه 
عن هذا السؤال مش هتعود بأى فايده على اى حد 
لا فايده روحيه ولا  اى حاجه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 سبتمبر 2014)

اخى الغالى ماذا يربكك؟!--

إشمعنى موضوع قضاء الحاجه رابكك كدا!!
يسوع لما تجسد جه بنفس الطريقه البشريه العاديه--

يعنى  كان جنين فى بطن امه--
 اتولد مثل اى طفل عادى--
رضع اكيد مثل اى طفل تانى
و كان و هو طفل يقضى حاجته مثل اى طفل--
 و إلا كانت مامته لفت و دارت على الاطباء  --
 و كان هيبقى كائن غريب --
عادى كان بياكل و يكبر-- و يتعلم المشى و يقع و يتعور--
هو لما جه على الارض   جه لمهمه معينه--
 جاء لمهمه الفداء
و زى ما جوسبل قالت لك هو لازم يبقى كامل بلا عيب--
 و غير كدا سلوك البشر هو الخجل و الاختلاء وقت الاستحمام---
هل الاستحمام فعل مقزز؟؟
 سلوك البشر هو الخجل و الاختلاء وقت تغيير الملابس--
هل تغيير الملابس فعل مقزز؟؟
مدام يا غالى هو اخد جسد بش-- يبقى تمشى عليه كل قواعد الجسد--
 من جوع من عطش من تعب-- من الشعور بالرغبه فى قضاء الحاجه من الخجل-- من الحزن--من الفرح كل المشاعر و كل الاحاسيس موجوده


----------



## red333 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *بصراحه السؤال ده ..؟.و شايفه ان الاجابه *
> *عن هذا السؤال مش هتعود بأى فايده على اى حد *
> *لا فايده روحيه ولا اى حاجه*


 
فى ناس عايزه تفهم


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> فى ناس عايزه تفهم




*تفهم ايه بالظبط فى موضوع قضاء الحاجه 
يا اخى الغالى  فايدة السؤال انك تستفاد من اجابته 
او تعرف حاجه جديده مكنتش تعرفها قبل كده 

*


----------



## red333 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اخى الغالى ماذا يربكك؟!--
> 
> إشمعنى موضوع قضاء الحاجه رابكك كدا!!
> يسوع لما تجسد جه بنفس الطريقه البشريه العاديه--
> ...


 
*الاختلاء مش شرط لفعل مقزز ولكنه ممكن يكون امنع الاثاره الجنسيه*

*ولكن الخحل من فعل مقز هل هذا سلوك الهى*


----------



## red333 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *تفهم ايه بالظبط فى موضوع قضاء الحاجه *
> *يا اخى الغالى فايدة السؤال انك تستفاد من اجابته *
> *او تعرف حاجه جديده مكنتش تعرفها قبل كده *


* اقرئى الموضوع بهدؤ ومن البدايه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *الاختلاء مش شرط لفعل مقزز ولكنه ممكن يكون امنع الاثاره الجنسيه*





red333 قال:


> *ولكن الخحل من فعل مقز هل هذا سلوك الهى*



 يا ريد يا غالى 
يعنى انت عقلك متقبل كل شىء-- و الشىء الوحيد الى مش متقبله   الاختلاء وقت فعل الحاجه!!
يعنى خلاص متقبل ان الله يتجسد؟
 متقبل انه يبقى جنين؟
 متقبل انه يتولد  و يبقى طفل رضيع يبقى و يحتاج للبن و يرضع-
 متقبل انه لازم ياكل علشان يكبر--
 متقبل انه لسا يكون مبيعرفش يتكلم و لا يمشى
 متقبل انه يتعلم الكلام و المشى--
 متقبل انه يقع و هو  بيتعلم المشى و يتعور مثلا-- متقبل انه يجوع-
 متقبل انه يعطش -- متقبل انه يتنفس و يحتاج انه يتنفس
 متقبل انه يتضرب و يتصلب
كل ده متقبله--
 و الشىء الى واقف قدامك الوحيد هو قضاء الحاجه--
رد عليا  -- و انا معاك واحده واحده يا غالى


----------



## red333 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا ريد يا غالى
> يعنى انت عقلك متقبل كل شىء-- و الشىء الوحيد الى مش متقبله الاختلاء وقت فعل الحاجه!!
> يعنى خلاص متقبل ان الله يتجسد؟
> متقبل انه يبقى جنين؟
> ...


 
*مره تانبه انا باتكلم فى سلوك*
*مش باتكلم فى تكوين*
*التكوين ده موضوع فيه كلام تانى*
*فهمانى سلوك*


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> * اقرئى الموضوع بهدؤ ومن البدايه*



*صدقنى قريته ولسه عند رأيى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *مره تانبه انا باتكلم فى سلوك*
> *مش باتكلم فى تكوين*
> *التكوين ده موضوع فيه كلام تانى*
> *فهمانى سلوك*


طيب اسئلك سؤال--
 يعنى لو مكنش خجل من قضاء حاجته-- و راح قضا حاجته قدام الناس--
*كدا هو ده الى هيرضيك؟؟*
قضاء الحاجه يا ريد مرطبت بخلع ملابس--
لازم الشخص يخلع جزء من ملابسه لقضاء حاجته-- و النظافه ثم اللبس من جديد--
و زى ما اتفقنى يسوع واخد جسد البشر بكل ما له--

يعنى نتفق مدام هو له جسد -- محتاج نظافه و استحمام و طعام و دفىء
يبقى يسوع محتاج نفس الحجات 
و مدام هو جسد يبقى نفس السلوك لازم يتبعها---
زى ما قولت لك الخجل وقت خلع الملابس-- الخجل وقت الاستحمام الخجل وقت خلع الملابس لقضاء الحاجه--
فين المشكله بس يا ريد


----------



## red333 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طيب اسئلك سؤال--
> يعنى لو مكنش خجل من قضاء حاجته-- و راح قضا حاجته قدام الناس--
> *كدا هو ده الى هيرضيك؟؟*
> قضاء الحاجه يا ريد مرطبت بخلع ملابس--
> ...


 لا طبعا
بس التناقض بين السلوك الالهى والفعل  البشرى هو ال مش قادر افهمه

يعنى مثلا وفقا لكلامك انه عنده كل الاحتياجات البشريه  يعنى كان بينجذب للنساء كرجل
ولكن سلوكه الالهى لم يجعله يظهر ذلك
عكس موقف قضاء الحاجه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> لا طبعا
> بس التناقض بين السلوك الالهى والفعل  البشرى هو ال مش قادر افهمه
> 
> يعنى مثلا وفقا لكلامك انه عنده كل الاحتياجات البشريه  يعنى كان بينجذب للنساء كرجل
> ...


 يا غالى
  براحه كدا--
بص الايه دى:


 
http://www.enjeel.com/bible.php?bk=45&ch=8&vr=3#ver3


> http://www.enjeel.com/bible.php?bk=45&ch=8&vr=3#ver3http://www.enjeel.com/bible.php?bk=45&ch=8&vr=3#ver3رو 8: 3http://www.enjeel.com/bible.php?bk=45&ch=8&vr=3#ver3لانه ما كان الناموس
> عاجزا عنه في ما كان ضعيفا بالجسد فالله اذ ارسل ابنه في شبه
> جسد الخطية ولاجل الخطية دان الخطية في الجسد..
> http://www.enjeel.com/bible.php?bk=45&ch=8&vr=3#ver3



 
تفتكر هنا يقصد ايه بشبه جسد الخطيه؟؟
جسد الخطيه هو جسد البشر--
 تعاله نتفق-- البشر ده ايه--
   ايه هى سمات البشر الاساسيه؟؟
 من سمات البشر الاساسيه هى الخطيه---
 يعنى مفيش إنسان معصوم من الخطاء--
مهما كانت مرتبته-- قديس-- رسول--نبى-- كل دول اخطائوا و خطايا كبيره كمان -- ليه ؟؟ لانهم بشر عادى..

 تمام-- طيب يسوع لما يبقى معصوم من الخطاء ده تصنفوا تحت ايه ؟؟
يعنى  هل ينفع تقول عليه الانسان الذى لم يخطىء؟؟ و لا هتسميه ايه طيب؟؟

و نيجى بئا لموضوع الانجزاب للجنس الاخر--
مدام استقرينه على مبداء انه بدون خطيه-- يبقى لازم نعرف منبع الخطيه ايه--
منبع الخطيه هو الشهوه---
لما يكون انسان-- بدون خطيه-- و طبعا مفيش شهوه تدفعه للخطيه (لانه جاى لمهمه محدده-- الى هى الفداء) فهو اخذ شبه جسد الخطيه...
تفتكر هينجزب لسيده !!؟



> "لان كل ما في العالم *شهوة* الجسد و
> *شهوة* العيون و تعظم المعيشة ليس من الاب بل من العالم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> لا طبعا
> *بس التناقض بين السلوك الالهى والفعل  البشرى هو ال مش قادر افهمه*
> 
> يعنى مثلا وفقا لكلامك انه عنده كل الاحتياجات البشريه  يعنى كان بينجذب للنساء كرجل
> ...


 
*استنى بس يا ريد--*
*ممكن تقول لى انت جبت منين السلوك الالهى؟؟*
*يعنى الانسان يقدر يميز سلوك الانسان الى مثله--*
* ممكن بعد دراسات يقدر يفهم سلوك بعض الحيوانات--*
*او بعد دراسات نفهم سلوك طيور او اسماك--*
* لكن انت كبشر--جاى تناقش فى سلوك الإله؟؟*
*ده على اساس ايه يا ريد؟؟*


----------



## red333 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا غالى
> براحه كدا--
> بص الايه دى:
> 
> ...


 
*الانجذاب مش خطيئة*
*ولكن السلوك بعدالانجزاب هو ال خطيئه*
*الانجذاب احتياج جسدى للبشر*
*وان لم يكن عنده انجذاب فهو غير مكتمل البشريه*
*هو مكتمل ولا غير مكتمل*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *الانجذاب مش خطيئة*





red333 قال:


> *ولكن السلوك بعدالانجزاب هو ال خطيئه*
> *الانجذاب احتياج جسدى للبشر*
> *وان لم يكن عنده انجذاب فهو غير مكتمل البشريه*
> *هو مكتمل ولا غير مكتمل*



بص ياريد 
 انا هحاول ابسطهالك--
 إرشدنى يا يسوع ....
عارف ادم و حواء-- ربنا خلقهم بشر كامل 
كانوا عريانين -- لكن عيونهم مكنتش شايفه عريهم-- و لا كانت بتثير شهوه عندهم--
 شافوا بعض عريانين إمتى؟؟ لما اكلوا من شجره معرفه الخير و الشر--
 او بمعنى تانى لما خطئوا اول خطيه--
 اول خطيه فتحت عيونهم على عريهم-- و حسوا بس ساعتها انهم محتاجين اللبس علشان يداروا عريهم--و باقت النظره غير نقيه--
يسوع بلا خطيه--
 يعنى عيونه نقيه -- يعنى تقدر تقول يسوع  هو البشر الكامل الذى بدون عيب و بدون خطيه-- فى نفس المرحله الاوله الى خلق الله فيها البشريه-- قبل دخول الخطيه  فى سماتهم..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *الاخوه جوسبل وايمن*
> *شكرا لكم للشرح الدقيق وقد فهمت منه الكثير*
> *اذن المسيح بشرى تماما من حيث الماده والتكوين*
> *وانه من حيث الافعال والسلوك  مختلف عن البشر لان افعاله افهال الوهيه مثل احياء الموتى وغيره وهى اشياء لا يفعلها البشر*
> ...



الرب في التوراه امر اليهود بالخلاء خارج المدن في الاختفاء و التطهر بعده و هذا هو السلوك القويم النموذجي للبشر...ما عيب هذا؟ لا خجل هو احترام و حياء و المسيا ملك اليهود كان يجب ان يكون كاملا في سلوكه و الا من يفعل في الطريق انتا بتقول عليه ايه؟ الي بيعمل في الشارع بتقول عنه ايه؟ و كما قولنا ان الناسوت الكامل المكون من جسد و روح المتحد بالاهوت  كان سلوكه قمه في الكمال ...يعني يسوع الانسان كان لازم يكون عنده حياء و يختلي بالشكل الائق الغير مؤذي و الا لو كان فاسد السلوك ما قبله احد....هذا و دا كل الي عندي و حتي لو كنت جاي للجدل او الاستنكار هصلي لاجلك برضه...تقبل تحياتي يا غالي

سلام لك


----------



## red333 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بص ياريد
> انا هحاول ابسطهالك--
> إرشدنى يا يسوع ....
> عارف ادم و حواء-- ربنا خلقهم بشر كامل
> ...


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 سبتمبر 2014)

red333;36482[FONT=Arial Black قال:
			
		

> [/FONT]*
> هل فى الجنه كانوا يقضون حاجتهم*



يعنى فى الجنه ياكلوا ويشربوا ويتنفسوا ويناموا عادى 
وعند دى لاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## red333 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> الرب في التوراه امر اليهود بالخلاء خارج المدن في الاختفاء و التطهر بعده و هذا هو السلوك القويم النموذجي للبشر...ما عيب هذا؟ لا خجل هو احترام و حياء و المسيا ملك اليهود كان يجب ان يكون كاملا في سلوكه و الا من يفعل في الطريق انتا بتقول عليه ايه؟ الي بيعمل في الشارع بتقول عنه ايه؟ و كما قولنا ان الناسوت الكامل المكون من جسد و روح المتحد بالاهوت  كان سلوكه قمه في الكمال ...يعني يسوع الانسان كان لازم يكون عنده حياء و يختلي بالشكل الائق الغير مؤذي و الا لو كان فاسد السلوك ما قبله احد....هذا و دا كل الي عندي و حتي لو كنت جاي للجدل او الاستنكار هصلي لاجلك برضه...تقبل تحياتي يا غالي
> 
> سلام لك


*الاختلاء عند قضاء الحاجه يا جوسبل موجود من قبل التوراه ومن بداية الحضارات
الحماما ت  موجوده فى الاثار الفرعونيه وحضارات البحر المتوسط

اما من يقضى حاجته فى الطريق فهو تدنى عن سلوكه البشرى وتحول الى حيوان
حتى بعض الحيوانات لا تقضى حاجتها امام احد

ولكن المسيح لم يكن سلوكه بشرى بل سلوك الهى وفقا للمسيحيه من احياء موتى وغيره

شكرا يا جوسبل على شرحك الدقيق الذى بالفعل استفدت منه
اما موضوع انى باجادل واستنكر كما قيل لك يا جوسبل
فانت ليست اول مره تتكلمين معى فتناقشنا هنا من ما يقرب 5 سنوات
واكيد عارفا انى لو عايز اجادل واستنكر كان كلامى هيكون غير كده خالص ولكنى بالفعل اريد ان افهم
5 سنوات يا جوسبل تغير اشياء فى الانسان
فقدتغيرت كما تغيرتى انتى عن 5سنوات
ولكن ما لم يتغير هو الحكم المسبق على الانسان وهو ما عانيت انت منه ايضا
شكرا على اهتمامك*


----------



## red333 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> يعنى فى الجنه ياكلوا ويشربوا ويتنفسوا ويناموا عادى
> وعند دى لاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*ماهو انا بسال*


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2014)

شوف يا غالي ببساطة كده شديدة، المسيح الرب أخلى نفسه آخذاً شكل العبد في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية وحدها، وهو اجتاز في الجسد مثل باقي الناس، ما عدا الشهوة وغيرها من الغرائز لأنها لم تكن تتحكم فيه مثل إنسان السقوط، علشان كده لم يقل الكتاب المقدس أنه لما صام أريعين يوم اشتهى أن يأكل، بل قال وجاع أخيراً...

عموماً مشكلتنا اننا تذوقنا السقوط وعرفنا جسدنا من جهة السقوط، علشان كده مش قادرين نتخيل ازاي رب المجد يصير مثل الإنسان في كل شيء !!! والمسيح الرب أظهر كمال الإنسانية في جسده بكل ما فيها من رُقي ينبغي أن تكون عليه، لذلك كل من يدخل في سرّ الإيمان الحي والشركة مع الله يدخل في الرقي الإنساني ويحيا مثلما عاش الرب في الجسد، لأنه بيتغير إليه فيحيا في كمال الإنسانية التي نالت نعمة خاصه، لأنه بسبب انتسابنا إليه من جهة أنه أخذ جسدنا فهو ارتقى بنا لمستواه الإلهي حتى يعطينا أن نعيش مثله في حالة رقي كأُناس نالوا قوة التجديد بعمل نعمته...


----------



## red333 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> شوف يا غالي ببساطة كده شديدة، المسيح الرب أخلى نفسه آخذاً شكل العبد في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية وحدها، وهو اجتاز في الجسد مثل باقي الناس، ما عدا الشهوة وغيرها من الغرائز لأنها لم تكن تتحكم فيه مثل إنسان السقوط، علشان كده لم يقل الكتاب المقدس أنه لما صام أريعين يوم اشتهى أن يأكل، بل قال وجاع أخيراً...
> 
> عموماً مشكلتنا اننا تذوقنا السقوط وعرفنا جسدنا من جهة السقوط، علشان كده مش قادرين نتخيل ازاي رب المجد يصير مثل الإنسان في كل شيء !!! والمسيح الرب أظهر كمال الإنسانية في جسده بكل ما فيها من رُقي ينبغي أن تكون عليه، لذلك كل من يدخل في سرّ الإيمان الحي والشركة مع الله يدخل في الرقي الإنساني ويحيا مثلما عاش الرب في الجسد، لأنه بيتغير إليه فيحيا في كمال الإنسانية التي نالت نعمة خاصه، لأنه بسبب انتسابنا إليه من جهة أنه أخذ جسدنا فهو ارتقى بنا لمستواه الإلهي حتى يعطينا أن نعيش مثله في حالة رقي كأُناس نالوا قوة التجديد بعمل نعمته...


*الغرائز والشهوه هى مكونات ماديه فى الكائن البشرى
ولكن سلوك المسيح الالهى وفقا للمسيحيه هو ال اختلف عن سلوك البشر
اعتقد انى على ان اقرا اكثر
شكرا استاذ ايمن*


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *الغرائز والشهوه هى مكونات ماديه فى الكائن البشرى
> ولكن سلوك المسيح الالهى وفقا للمسيحيه هو ال اختلف عن سلوك البشر
> اعتقد انى على ان اقرا اكثر
> شكرا استاذ ايمن*



هو بس الغريزة غير الشهوة، طبعاً سلوك المسيح الرب يختلف عن البشرية الساقطة اللي جاي علشان يخليها خليقة جديدة، تعيش في القداسة والحق وتنمو وفق قياس قامته هوَّ... وربنا معاك يا غالي ويهبك نعمة وفرح لا يزول آمين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *الاختلاء عند قضاء الحاجه يا جوسبل موجود من قبل التوراه ومن بداية الحضارات*
> *الحماما ت موجوده فى الاثار الفرعونيه وحضارات البحر المتوسط*
> 
> *اما من يقضى حاجته فى الطريق فهو تدنى عن سلوكه البشرى وتحول الى حيوان*
> ...





المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسد، أي الذي ظهر في الجسد  ... بس طبعا الناسوت له ما يختص له مثل ما يحدث من حياة البشر مثل الخلاء و الاكل و الشرب و الحزن و البكاء و النوم و الاهوت له ما يخصه من اعمال طبعا مثل الخلق و الاحياء و اجتراح المعجزات مثل الشفاء ...و لكن الاهوت هو الي يطهر الناسوت مش الناسوت هو الي ينزل بمستوي الاهوت كما قال اخي الرب نوري و شرح لك...و اتمني ان اكون افدتك حقا بما اعطي لي من علم و اصلي لاجلك و صدقني سواء فضلت مسلم ام غيره طالما تتحلي بروح حلوة في الحوار المتمدن الراقي نحن نرحب بك و نحبك لان الله محبة و من لم يثبت في المحبة لن يثبت الله فيه.....سلام ربنا لقلبك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *الغرائز والشهوه هى مكونات ماديه فى الكائن البشرى
> ولكن سلوك المسيح الالهى وفقا للمسيحيه هو ال اختلف عن سلوك البشر
> اعتقد انى على ان اقرا اكثر
> شكرا استاذ ايمن*



سلوك المسيح غير سلوك البشر فعلا و دا منبأ به منذ العهد القديم التوراة..يقول اشعياء النبي:


> 1. هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ.
> 2. لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ.
> 3. قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ.
> 4. لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ.
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (29 سبتمبر 2014)

تم حذف المشاركات الجانبية
لعدم فائدتها للموضوع
ومنعاً للتشتيت
وشكرا على المحاولة​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *مش فاهم يا عوبد
> يا ريت توضحلى*


 *[FONT=&quot]اللى كنت عايز أقوله أن السيد المسيح بالنسبة لك من ( المُرسلين )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت مؤمن بهذا طبعا .... ومثله مثل أى مُرسل يأكل الطعام ويمشى فى الأسواق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويؤكد السيد المسيح بقول : ( الذى أرسلنى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا نقطة الألتقاء بين عقيدتين ...وهو الأيمان بالسيد المسيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقطة الخلاف ( كينونته ) من هو ؟ - أنبىٌ مُرسل هو أم أبن الله الوحيد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أشكاليتك أكبر من مسألة دخول الحمام أو النوم أو الرضاعة أو الأكل ..ألخ ألخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تنحصر هنا فى قبول ( ظهور الله فى الجسد ) من عدمه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا قبلت مسألة الظهور – فينطبق على الجسد ما ينطبق على غيره [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإذا لم تقبل من الأصل فلا معنى لمناقشة الفرع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## red333 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]اللى كنت عايز أقوله أن السيد المسيح بالنسبة لك من ( المُرسلين )*​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]وأنت مؤمن بهذا طبعا .... ومثله مثل أى مُرسل يأكل الطعام ويمشى فى الأسواق*​​
> 
> ...


 
*كلامك مظبوط طبعا يا عبود -- بس احب اوضح*

*التكوين البشرى للمسيح نقطة التقاء فعلا*
*بس سلوك المسيح من احياء موتى و معجزات هو ال تفسيره مختلف*

*التفسير المسيحى -- سلوك الهى*
*التفسير الاسلامى-- سلوك بامر الهى*

*ولكن عند تفسير سلوك الخجل من قضاء الحاجه اجد صعوبه فى تفسير الخجل من فعل هو سلوك الهى*
*فلا يمكن ان يقوم اله بفعل يخجل منه*
*لماذا لم يتخطاه مثل الاثاره الجنسيه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *بس سلوك المسيح من احياء موتى و معجزات هو ال تفسيره مختلف*
> 
> *التفسير المسيحى -- سلوك الهى*
> *التفسير الاسلامى-- سلوك بامر الهى*
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ دة مش سلوك ...دى أرادة وفعل ...مش سلوك أبداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السلوك هو تصرفات الأنسان الى جوارها مؤثرات كثيرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل الثقافة المجتمعية والدينية والعادات والتقاليد المتوارثة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو دة السلوك – أنت بتبتعد كثيراً جداً عن مطلبك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتخلط بين التصرف الغريزى للبشر وبين قدرة الله وأفعاله [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *لماذا لم يتخطاه مثل الاثاره الجنسيه*



*[FONT=&quot]لأن الأثارة الجنسية يستطيع الأنسان أن يتحكم فيها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بكبح شهواته وتبعاً لتوجيه كااااافة الأديان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]والغرائز الطبيعية لا يستطيع أى جسد بشرى التحكم فيها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يستطيع مقاومة الجوع والعطش مثلاً ...لكنه لا يستطيع ألغائهما[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقدر ( تمسك نفسك لغاية ما توصل لأقرب تواليت )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ما تقدرش تمسكها لفترة طويلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]إذن جسد المسيح تحكم فى شهوة يُطالبنا جميعاً بكبحها ( او وضعها فى الحلال )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت سيد العارفين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## red333 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأن الأثارة الجنسية يستطيع الأنسان أن يتحكم فيها*​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]بكبح شهواته وتبعاً لتوجيه كااااافة الأديان*​​
> ​
> ...


 
*تقصد ان المسيح كان عنده اثاره جنسيه  وكبحها*
*ولا مكانش عنده اصلا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *تقصد ان المسيح كان عنده اثاره جنسيه  وكبحها*
> *ولا مكانش عنده اصلا*


*وأنا أيش عرفنى ؟؟؟!!!!!*

*اللى اعرفه تعاليمه المذكورة بخصوص الزنا ...أقراها
ودى اللى تعرضت لها 
*​


----------



## red333 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأنا أيش عرفنى ؟؟؟!!!!!*​
> *اللى اعرفه تعاليمه المذكورة بخصوص الزنا ...أقراها*
> *ودى اللى تعرضت لها *​


 
*خد بالك ان الاثاره الجنسيه مكون بيلوجى مش مظهر سلوكى*
*يعنى اجهزه وغدد وافرازات*

*فعلا محتاج اقرا اكتر*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *تقصد ان المسيح كان عنده اثاره جنسيه  وكبحها*
> *ولا مكانش عنده اصلا*


*
لقد تم الرد عليك يا غالى فى هذه النقطة من قبل أ.أيمن فلا داعى للتكرار ..



هو بس الغريزة غير الشهوة، طبعاً سلوك المسيح الرب يختلف عن البشرية الساقطة اللي جاي علشان يخليها خليقة جديدة، تعيش في القداسة والحق وتنمو وفق قياس قامته هوَّ... وربنا معاك يا غالي ويهبك نعمة وفرح لا يزول آمين

أنقر للتوسيع...

فالإثارة تأتى من الشهوة والشهوة خطيئة والمسيح بلا خطيئة ..​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 سبتمبر 2014)

*وياريت لا نتفرع بعيدا عن السؤال ..
هل وصلتك الأجابة ؟​*


----------



## تيمو (29 سبتمبر 2014)

> بس سلوك المسيح من احياء موتى و معجزات هو ال تفسيره مختلف
> 
> التفسير المسيحى -- سلوك الهى



يا ريد 

مشكلتك اختلاط المفاهيم عندك، ما علاقة إحياء الموتى بأي سلوك آخر؟

طيب المسيح بكى؟ هل هذا سلوك بشري أو إلهي؟ عليك أن تصحح مفاهيمك فيما يتعلّق بطبيعة المسيح أولاً. لذلك ربما أنتَ بحاجة أن *تسأل عن طبيعة المسيح* أولاً قبل الخوض بمواضيع جانبية لن تفيدك كثيراً.


----------



## red333 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> يا ريد
> 
> مشكلتك اختلاط المفاهيم عندك، ما علاقة إحياء الموتى بأي سلوك آخر؟
> 
> طيب المسيح بكى؟ هل هذا سلوك بشري أو إلهي؟ عليك أن تصحح مفاهيمك فيما يتعلّق بطبيعة المسيح أولاً. لذلك ربما أنتَ بحاجة أن *تسأل عن طبيعة المسيح* أولاً قبل الخوض بمواضيع جانبية لن تفيدك كثيراً.


*يعنى احياء الموتى مش سلوك الهى

*


----------



## تيمو (29 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *يعنى احياء الموتى مش سلوك الهى
> 
> *



لا يوجد شيء اسمه سلوك إلهي، من أين أتتك تلك الفكرة؟ هذه يا صديقي فكرة مغلوطة مئة بالمئة.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*بص يا غالى عشان ميبقاش عندك أرتباك ..
ربنا لما أتخذ جسدا بشريا أخذ جسدا كاملا بلا أدنى نقص فيما عدا الخطية أو الميل ليها ..
فلو كان زى ما بتقول بقوته الألهية يمنع شيئ أنت شايفة ماينفعش يعمله الله المتجسد ..
ممكن بقى نقول بعد كدا المفروض كان خلى جسده لا يشعر بالألم أو عذاب الصلب ..
أو نفسه لا تتأثر بالأهانة  ولا ولا ولا .... ألخ ..
يبقى كدة المسيح اخد جسد خارق أو غير الجسد الأنسانى يبقى ماينفعش نقول أنه جدد طبيعة 
الأنسان الساقطة أو داس الخطية والموت اللى فى الأنسان لأنه لم يأخذ جسدا أنسانيا كاملا ..
ياريت لو النقطة وضحت قول ولو عندك أستفسار خارج عنوان السؤال أتفضل أطرحه منفصلا .​*


----------



## red333 (30 سبتمبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> لا يوجد شيء اسمه سلوك إلهي، من أين أتتك تلك الفكرة؟ هذه يا صديقي فكرة مغلوطة مئة بالمئة.



*طيب احياء الموتى يبقى سلوك ايه
قول انت*


----------



## red333 (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *بص يا غالى عشان ميبقاش عندك أرتباك ..
> ربنا لما أتخذ جسدا بشريا أخذ جسدا كاملا بلا أدنى نقص فيما عدا الخطية أو الميل ليها ..
> فلو كان زى ما بتقول بقوته الألهية يمنع شيئ أنت شايفة ماينفعش يعمله الله المتجسد ..
> ممكن بقى نقول بعد كدا المفروض كان خلى جسده لا يشعر بالألم أو عذاب الصلب ..
> ...


*انا معنديش مشكله مع تكوين الجسد 
انا باتكلم عن السلوك
سلوك الخجل من فعل وتناقضه مع السلوك الالهى
طيب عشان اقربلك قصدى
هو سلوك المسيح كان بشرى ولا الهى ؟ 
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *انا معنديش مشكله مع تكوين الجسد
> انا باتكلم عن السلوك
> سلوك الخجل من فعل وتناقضه مع السلوك الالهى
> طيب عشان اقربلك قصدى
> ...



*المسيح سلوكه بشرى بلا خطية ولكنه يعمل أعمال الله لأنه الله الظاهر فى الجسد​*


----------



## تيمو (30 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *طيب احياء الموتى يبقى سلوك ايه
> قول انت*



ليس سلوك، فالسلوك شيء تمارسه باستمرار ، وهو قد يكون متعلّم أو بالفطرة مثل مثلاً هجرة الطيور. 

إنما المسيح يقيم الموتى، هذا ليس سلوك، هذا نابع من طبيعته الإلهية. أن يجوع هذا ليس سلوك بل هذا نابع من طبيعته البشرية. 

فلا تناقض مثلاً بين احتياجه للطعام وطبيعته الإلهية، ولا تناقض بين ممارسة حياته كإنسان وبين كونه ابن الله.

أعتقد أنك بحاجة لفهم التجسّد. وطبيعة المسيح. صدقني أنتَ تنقصك الكثير من المعرفة وفهم طبيعة المسيح.


----------



## red333 (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *المسيح سلوكه بشرى بلا خطية ولكنه يعمل أعمال الله لأنه الله الظاهر فى الجسد​*


*كده حضرتك بتقول ان سلوك الله لا يساوى سلوك المسيح*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *كده حضرتك بتقول ان سلوك الله لا يساوى سلوك المسيح*


*
تقصد أيه بسلوك الله ؟​*


----------



## red333 (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> تقصد أيه بسلوك الله ؟​*


*كل ما يفعله
الله*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *المسيح سلوكه بشرى بلا خطية ولكنه يعمل أعمال الله لأنه الله الظاهر فى الجسد​*



*أقرا المشاركة كويس ..​*


----------



## red333 (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أقرا المشاركة كويس ..​*



*بعد قرائتها
سلوك المسيح = سلوك الله +سلوك بشرى
اذن سلوك الله لا يساوى سلوك المسيح

هذا ما فهمته*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 سبتمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *بعد قرائتها
> سلوك المسيح = سلوك الله +سلوك بشرى
> اذن سلوك الله لا يساوى سلوك المسيح
> 
> هذا ما فهمته*



*لأ حضرتك فهمت غلط يا جميل ..
المسيح له سلوك حسب الطبيعة البشرية ولكن بدون خطية ..
ويعمل أعمال الله لأنه الله الظاهر فى الجسد ..
لا نستطيع أن نسمى أعمال الله سلوك ولكنها أعمال القدرة الألهية وكلها يعملها المسيح ..
يعنى المسيح هو الله المتجسد يعمل أعمال الله لأنه هو الله ويسلك سلوك البشر ولكن بدون خطية لأنه أتخذ جسدا ..​*


----------



## red333 (1 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *لأ حضرتك فهمت غلط يا جميل ..*
> *المسيح له سلوك حسب الطبيعة البشرية ولكن بدون خطية ..*
> *ويعمل أعمال الله لأنه الله الظاهر فى الجسد ..*
> *لا نستطيع أن نسمى أعمال الله سلوك ولكنها أعمال القدرة الألهية وكلها يعملها المسيح ..*
> ...


* صراحه انا مش قادر افهم الفرق بين كلمة سلوك واعمال*
*ماهى كل الافغال سلوك بس تتصنف حسب دوافعها سلوك غريزى او اخلاقى اوالهى  وهكذا*
*عموما الموضوع محتاج قراءه اكثر*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (1 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> * صراحه انا مش قادر افهم الفرق بين كلمة سلوك واعمال*
> *ماهى كل الافغال سلوك بس تتصنف حسب دوافعها سلوك غريزى او اخلاقى اوالهى  وهكذا*
> *عموما الموضوع محتاج قراءه اكثر*



*ربنا معاك ويعطيك روح الفهم ..​*


----------



## تيمو (1 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> * صراحه انا مش قادر افهم الفرق بين كلمة سلوك واعمال*
> *ماهى كل الافغال سلوك بس تتصنف حسب دوافعها سلوك غريزى او اخلاقى اوالهى  وهكذا*
> *عموما الموضوع محتاج قراءه اكثر*



إنتَ ممكن توضّح ماذا تعني بسلوك إلهي؟ أعطينا أمثلة عن سلوك إلهي (بعيداً عن المسيح، والتجسّد وما نقوله بخصوص التجسّد). يعني سلوك يسلكه الله كما تؤمن به.


----------



## red333 (2 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> إنتَ ممكن توضّح ماذا تعني بسلوك إلهي؟ أعطينا أمثلة عن سلوك إلهي (بعيداً عن المسيح، والتجسّد وما نقوله بخصوص التجسّد). يعني سلوك يسلكه الله كما تؤمن به.



*سلوك الهى بمعنى افعال لا تجتمع الا فى اله*

*مثل الخلق واحياء الموتى وتحديد الرزق والقدره المطلقه*
*هل كانت هذه صفات المسيح بالاضافه الى صفاته البشريه*


----------



## geegoo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *سلوك الهى بمعنى افعال لا تجتمع الا فى اله*
> 
> *مثل الخلق واحياء الموتى وتحديد الرزق والقدره المطلقه*
> *هل كانت هذه صفات المسيح بالاضافه الى صفاته البشريه*


نعم .... كانت ... و لا تزال ...


----------



## تيمو (5 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *سلوك الهى بمعنى افعال لا تجتمع الا فى اله*
> 
> *مثل الخلق واحياء الموتى وتحديد الرزق والقدره المطلقه*
> *هل كانت هذه صفات المسيح بالاضافه الى صفاته البشريه*



سوري يا ريد الظاهر ما انتبهت لردك، والشكر لجيجو يالي رفعوه.

ما راح نختلف على الألفاظ، مع أنه لا يوجد تعبير اسمه سلوك إلهي لأن السلوك كتعبير متعارف عليه يخضع لمجموعة من القوانين والضوابط سواء وضعية أو طبيعية.

على أية حال، الإجابة نعم. مع التحفّظ على بعض المصطلحات.


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> سوري يا ريد الظاهر ما انتبهت لردك، والشكر لجيجو يالي رفعوه.
> 
> ما راح نختلف على الألفاظ، مع أنه لا يوجد تعبير اسمه سلوك إلهي لأن السلوك كتعبير متعارف عليه يخضع لمجموعة من القوانين والضوابط سواء وضعية أو طبيعية.
> 
> على أية حال، الإجابة نعم. مع التحفّظ على بعض المصطلحات.


* شكرا للاستاذ جيجو ولحضرتك*
*اذا اتفقنا ان دى صفات الاله*
*هيكون عندى تعارض بين صفة المقدره الكليه للاله وصفة الخجل من فعل بشرى وهو قضاء الحاجه*
*فى نفس الوقت الذى تغلبت فيه صفة المقدره الكليه على فعل بيولجى  بشرى اخر وهو الاحتياج للجنس*


----------



## أَمَة (6 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> red333 قال:
> 
> 
> > *سلوك الهى بمعنى افعال لا تجتمع الا فى اله*
> ...




تعديل على "نعم" ميتو لأستنثني منها تحديد الرزف .

المسيحية لا تنسب الى الله جميع ما يحصل للإنسان. هذا ليس فكرا مسيحيا، لأن السيد المسيح قال عن الله: 

إِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.

إنَّهُ مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ.

فتحديد الرزق وغيره يعود الى عوامل بشرية ليس سببها الرب.

حبيبت أوضح وليس اكثر، ولذلك *أرجو يا red333 الا* تعلق على هذه النقطة لكي لا* تشتت* *الموضوع.* لقد شتته بما فيه الكفاية، كما أرى في مشاركتك السابقة لردي، والتي سأرد عليها.


----------



## تيمو (6 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> * شكرا للاستاذ جيجو ولحضرتك*
> *اذا اتفقنا ان دى صفات الاله*
> *هيكون عندى تعارض بين صفة المقدره الكليه للاله وصفة الخجل من فعل بشرى وهو قضاء الحاجه*
> *فى نفس الوقت الذى تغلبت فيه صفة المقدره الكليه على فعل بيولجى  بشرى اخر وهو الاحتياج للجنس*



حضرتي هههه بلاش ما أصدق حالي إنو بجد أنا حضرة  يا ريد خلّي (البساط أحمدي) واحكيلي ميتو ، تيمو أي حاجة بئى 
...

مشكلتك يا عم ريد أنك وضعت فرضية، وهي فرضية الخجل، ومن ثم بنيت عليها كل موضوعك. ولاحظ أنك أنتَ من افترضت موضوع الخجل، ولا يوجد أي دليل يدعم نظريتك. 

ومن ثم وضعت في ذهنك أن المسيح فقط إله وتتجاهل كونه إنسان كامل. هناك الكثير من المواقف التي مارس فيها المسيح إنسانيته بشكل كامل مثل البكاء، الجوع، الحزن ... فهل هذه الصفات تتناقض مع كونه إله؟ طبعاً لا ! فهو الله المتجسد. أي أنه أخذ جسد بشري مثلنا. يعني هذا الجسد يعطش يجوع يأكل يفرح يحزن يتفاعل مع الآخرين ... إلخ. ولا تناقض بين صفاته الإلهية وبين صفاته البشرية طالما لم يفعل الخطية. 

التناقض يكون مثلاً لو أن المسيح سمع كلام الشيطان حينما جرّبه على الجبل. يكون مثلاً لو فعل الخطية من كره وعدم مسامحة وانتقام وقتل ... هنا لو قلت لي تناقض سأقول إيه صدق معك حق .. 

المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسد، فلماذا تتوقع أن يكون جسده (مختلف) عن جسدنا؟ وطبيعته البشرية (مختلفة) عن طبيعتنا؟

سأعيد طلبي عليك، افتح موضوع منفرد عن طبيعة المسيح.


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> تعديل على "نعم" ميتو لأستنثني منها تحديد الرزف .
> 
> المسيحية لا تنسب الى الله جميع ما يحصل للإنسان. هذا ليس فكرا مسيحيا، لأن السيد المسيح قال عن الله:
> 
> ...


* لا يحتاج الامر الى تعليق فهذا موضوع اخر*


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> حضرتي هههه بلاش ما أصدق حالي إنو بجد أنا حضرة  يا ريد خلّي (البساط أحمدي) واحكيلي ميتو ، تيمو أي حاجة بئى
> ...
> 
> مشكلتك يا عم ريد أنك وضعت فرضية، وهي فرضية الخجل، ومن ثم بنيت عليها كل موضوعك. ولاحظ أنك أنتَ من افترضت موضوع الخجل، ولا يوجد أي دليل يدعم نظريتك.
> ...


*بقولك حضرتك لان مقامك عندى كبير*
*ميتو  الخجل ليس من قضاء الحاجه ليس فرضيه ولكنه حقيقه*
*وانا لا اتوقع ان يكون جسده مختلف عن جسدنا*
*ولكنى اتوقع ان قدراته تفوق احتياجاته*
*والدليل موضوع الجنس الذى تجاهلته*


----------



## تيمو (7 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *بقولك حضرتك لان مقامك عندى كبير*
> *ميتو  الخجل ليس من قضاء الحاجه ليس فرضيه ولكنه حقيقه*
> *وانا لا اتوقع ان يكون جسده مختلف عن جسدنا*
> *ولكنى اتوقع ان قدراته تفوق احتياجاته*
> *والدليل موضوع الجنس الذى تجاهلته*



الله يسعدك يا حضرة الأستاذ ريد ، صدق شعور متبادل 

لا هي فرضية، الأشخاص لا يخجلون من هذا الفعل لأنه ناتج عن عملية طبيعية بيولوجية، بمعنى الشخص عندما يأكل تأخذ عملية الهضم كامل طؤيقها إلى الوصول إلى التخلّص من الفضلات. وهذا أمر لا خجل فيه.

أما الموضوع الآخر فلم أتجاهله، ولكنني أعتقد أن الإثنان لا علاقة لهما ببعضهم، فالأولى عملية طبيعية بيولوجية لا يستطيع الشخص الاستغناء عنها، فهي ليست حاجة بل نتاج طبيعي لعملية الهضم. أما الآخر فهو حاجة وقد تكون ثانوية عند البعض ومن الممكن أن يعيش الشخص بدون زواج بمعنى أن يعيش حياة الرهبنة، وهذه لا تحتاج لقدرات إلهية، فهناك بنات أيضاً قررن عدم الزواج وكذلك الحال لبعض الشباب. وآخرين نذروا أنفسهم لحياة الرهبنة، فلا علاقة لهذا بذاك.


----------



## red333 (7 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> الله يسعدك يا حضرة الأستاذ ريد ، صدق شعور متبادل
> 
> لا هي فرضية، الأشخاص لا يخجلون من هذا الفعل لأنه ناتج عن عملية طبيعية بيولوجية، بمعنى الشخص عندما يأكل تأخذ عملية الهضم كامل طؤيقها إلى الوصول إلى التخلّص من الفضلات. وهذا أمر لا خجل فيه.
> 
> أما الموضوع الآخر فلم أتجاهله، ولكنني أعتقد أن الإثنان لا علاقة لهما ببعضهم، فالأولى عملية طبيعية بيولوجية لا يستطيع الشخص الاستغناء عنها، فهي ليست حاجة بل نتاج طبيعي لعملية الهضم. أما الآخر فهو حاجة وقد تكون ثانوية عند البعض ومن الممكن أن يعيش الشخص بدون زواج بمعنى أن يعيش حياة الرهبنة، وهذه لا تحتاج لقدرات إلهية، فهناك بنات أيضاً قررن عدم الزواج وكذلك الحال لبعض الشباب. وآخرين نذروا أنفسهم لحياة الرهبنة، فلا علاقة لهذا بذاك.


*الخجل ليس من عملية قضاء الحاجه ولكن الخجل هو من فعل شىء مقزز امام الناس
الجنس ايضا عمليه بيلوجيه لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها الا فى حالتين
- ان يكون الشخص مريض او عجوز وهو ما لم يكن عليه المسيح
- ان لا يقوم الانسان بتعمد اداءها فتحدث رغما عنه (الاحتلام) واعتقد ايضا ان هذا لم يحدث للمسيح
اذن فهو قد تغلب على عمليه بيلوجيه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *
> الجنس ايضا عمليه بيلوجيه لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها الا فى حالتين
> - ان يكون الشخص مريض او عجوز وهو ما لم يكن عليه المسيح
> - ان لا يقوم الانسان بتعمد اداءها فتحدث رغما عنه (الاحتلام) واعتقد ايضا ان هذا لم يحدث للمسيح
> اذن فهو قد تغلب على عمليه بيلوجيه*



*


قصة الاحتلام  : تبتعد عن الرب يسوع المسيح 

إيماننا : أن الرب يسوع كان مثل آدم فى الجنة ( آدم برغم أن الله خلقه رجلا -ذكرا- كاملا إلا أنه كان يعيش كطفل و كذا حواء فى الجنة أى قبل السقوط فى الخطية) لا إحتلم و لا غيره بدليل إنه تزوج حواء بعد خروجه من الجنة و إلا فلماذا لم يتزوجها فى الجنة ؟؟؟

هكذا كان الرب يسوع

لم يكن الموضوع أنه تغلب على عملية بيولوجية و لا شىء إنما هو مثل آدم فى الجنة 

هل آدم تغلب على عملية بيولوجيه فى الجنة ؟؟؟

*


----------



## red333 (7 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> قصة الاحتلام  : تبتعد عن الرب يسوع المسيح
> ...



*ال فهمته من الردود ان بشرية المسيح مثل اى بشر على الارض لا تختلف فى اى شىء
ولكن ان كانت بشريته مثل بشرية ادم  فى الجنه فستكون بشريته مختلفه
هل هى مثل بشرية البشر على الارض ام هى مختلفه
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *ال فهمته من الردود ان بشرية المسيح مثل اى بشر على الارض لا تختلف فى اى شىء
> ولكن ان كانت بشريته مثل بشرية ادم  فى الجنه فستكون بشريته مختلفه
> هل هى مثل بشرية البشر على الارض ام هى مختلفه
> *



*ما هى الجنة اللى فى الكتاب المقدس على الأرض برضوا مش فى حتة تانية 

يعنى آدم كان بيعمل تواليت برضوا 

نحن المسيحيين نؤمن أن الرب يسوع المسيح شابهنا فى كل شى ما عدا الخطية 

أى ما عدا الفساد

أى مثل آدم قبل الفساد *


----------



## أَمَة (7 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *ال فهمته من الردود ان بشرية المسيح مثل اى بشر على الارض لا تختلف فى اى شىء*
> *ولكن ان كانت بشريته مثل بشرية ادم فى الجنه فستكون بشريته مختلفه*
> *هل هى مثل بشرية البشر على الارض ام هى مختلفه*




كلامك صح أن بشرية السيد المسيح مثل أي بشر على الأرض ولا تختلف في أي شيء من ناحية التكوين البشري ولكن المسيح اختلف عن البشر بأنه بلا خطية مثل آدم قبل السقوط في الخطية. فكان إنسانا مثلنا لأنه ولد من بشر (العذراء) ولكن حُمل به بالروح القدس.


----------



## أَمَة (7 أكتوبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> كلامك صح أن بشرية السيد المسيح مثل أي بشر على الأرض ولا تختلف في أي شيء من ناحية التكوين البشري ولكن المسيح اختلف عن البشر بأنه بلا خطية مثل آدم قبل السقوط في الخطية. فكان إنسانا مثلنا لأنه ولد من بشر (العذراء) ولكن حُمل به بالروح القدس.




توضيح لكلامي باللون الأحمر في مشاركتي السابقة.
مثل آدم قبل السقوط لا تعني أن طبيعة آدم كانت تختلف قبل السقوط من الناحية البيولوجية عن طبيعته بعد السقوط. إنما اعتراها الفساد بسبب الخطية فاستحقت الموت لأن لا بقاء عند الله للفاسد أو للفساد.
وهذا يفسر كلامي أن السيد المسيح مثلنا في إنسانيته لأنه ولد من بشر (العذراء) ولكن حُمل به بالروح القدس بدون زرع بشري، خلافاً لبقية البشر الذين ولدوا بزرع بشري.


----------



## red333 (7 أكتوبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> توضيح لكلامي باللون الأحمر في مشاركتي السابقة.
> مثل آدم قبل السقوط لا تعني أن طبيعة آدم كانت تختلف قبل السقوط من الناحية البيولوجية عن طبيعته بعد السقوط. إنما اعتراها الفساد بسبب الخطية فاستحقت الموت لأن لا بقاء عند الله للفاسد أو للفساد.
> وهذا يفسر كلامي أن السيد المسيح مثلنا في إنسانيته لأنه ولد من بشر (العذراء) ولكن حُمل به بالروح القدس بدون زرع بشري، خلافاً لبقية البشر الذين ولدوا بزرع بشري.


*شكرا للتوضيح
كده فى امور كتير وضحت
معنى كده ان ادم لم يكن يمارس الجنس فى لجنه*


----------



## تيمو (8 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *شكرا للتوضيح*
> *كده فى امور كتير وضحت*
> *معنى كده ان ادم لم يكن يمارس الجنس فى لجنه*


 
صح، لكن هذا لا يعني أن جسده أو طبيعته تختلف عن طبيعتنا أو جسدنا. الفرق بين آدم قبل السقوط (يعني الطرد من الجنة) وبعد السقوط أن الفساد (أو الشر) دخل في طبيعته، وأصبحت فاسدة (يعني قابلة للتفكير بالأمور السيئة والخطيئة). في حين أن طبيعة السيد المسيح لم تعرف الفساد.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> قصة الاحتلام  : تبتعد عن الرب يسوع المسيح
> ...



صح لسانك و اضيف علي كلامك كمان بخصوص النقطه دي ان الرب يسوع قال ان لم تعودوا مثل الاطفال لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات....تفتكروا زي الاطفال في ايه؟ في الطهارة الجسديه و العقليه...

بس كدا سلام ليكم


----------



## أَمَة (9 أكتوبر 2014)

الموضوع بدأ بالحمام
وتشتت ووصل للاحتلام
يغلق
بعد أن وصل الرد لصاحب الموضوع​


----------



## red333 (10 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ماهى نفس فكرة الاحتلام الل سأل فيها red333
> 
> ​*


*فعلا يا ايرينى
وقد عرفت ان السيد المسيح تجسد وهو فى صورة ادم فى الجنه اى لم تكن لديه احاسيس جنسيه

ولكن السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه

ماذا لو انجذبت سيده الى السيد المسيح كرجل
هل يكون يمكن ان تنجذب مخلوقه الى اله ؟*


----------



## تيمو (10 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *فعلا يا ايرينى
> وقد عرفت ان السيد المسيح تجسد وهو فى صورة ادم فى الجنه اى لم تكن لديه احاسيس جنسيه
> 
> ولكن السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه
> ...



هلّا إنت هيك فهمت؟ غريب يا ريد بعد كل الشروحات وتبقى تفكّر بهذه الطريقة المغلوطة! فكرتك مغلوطة، ولكنني لا ألومك ولكن ألوم الزميلة إيريني التي عادت وفتحت هذا الموضوع، وألومها لأنها عندما شرحت كان شرحها منقوص لشخص خلفيته ليست مسيحية.

على كلٍ سؤالك افتراضي لا قيمة له، وهو مثل سؤال: ماذا لو وُلِدَ ريد في بلد غربي هل ستون عيونه زرقاء أم عسلية؟ هل سيدرس الهندسة أم سيكون عاطل بلا عمل 

وتوضيح آخر، المسيح مثله مثلنا. 

وطلب أطلبه منك للمرة العاشرة: إفتح موضوع عن طبيعة المسيح.


----------



## أَمَة (10 أكتوبر 2014)

تم نقل المشاركتين الأخيرتين 
من موضوع زاما 
مراهقة / السيد المسيح
وفقا للبند السابع من قوانين القسم الذي السؤال في موضوع ليس لصاحبه، وهذا نص البند:
عدم السطو على مواضيع الغير و طرح أسئلة فيها. لكل شخص سؤاله و موضوعه الخاص به.

الرجاء التقيد بقوانين القسم
لأن بعد التنبيه سيكون الحذف وليس النقل​​


----------

